# Easton X10/ACE C Codes



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

Has anyone ever found out what the C Code (C3, C4, etc) on Easton X10/ACE shafts really means? There tech department just states that it is a weight variance code, but no one there has ever mentioned or knew what that weight variance percentage or value for a particular shaft size is? Any ideas? I had once read that the C Codes were at one time an indication of what part of the world they originated, but Easton confirmed with me via email that was never true.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Each weight code on X10 shafts spans +/- 0.95 grains. Every packaged dozen is held to a span of 0.5 grains within this tolerance.

C3 is the center code, this is the largest population of a production run. C1 and C2 are accordingly slightly lighter, C4 and C5 are slightly heavier. This allows Easton to dial in the EXACT spine for every X10, ACE, ACC, ACG, X10 ProTour, and Pro Field shaft- other carbon shafts that do not have weight codes simply cannot have the exact same spine- either the weight is on or the spine, not both, over time. (Of course some carbon shafts out there hold neither to a tight tolerance.)

By the time you cut, fletch and otherwise build your arrows you may find that you can, for example, mix C2 and C3 or C3 and C4 with no notable difference.


----------



## archerynooblol (Nov 6, 2010)

gt up there answered it pretty thoroughly.

Here's what the rest of the stuff on the labeling means:

Example: 1206D / 1000A.5 ACE's

Explanation:
1206 is the dimension of the Aluminium core (think 2114 or 2312 etc). 1000
is the spine. A.5 is the batch number. D is the series.


Elaboration of Batch Number:
The “C” followed by the number is the weight category C1 (lightest) – C7
(heaviest). Each tube of 12 is guaranteed to weigh +/- 0.5 grains.
However, the nominal weight of a shaft of each category at full length is
only guaranteed to be within 3 grains. Easton used to distribute certain
“C” categories to certain regions C3 & C4 to Europe, C5 & C6 in the US C1
& C2 to Asia etc. This is no longer the case though.


Sources:
http://www.archery-interchange.net/f...es-aces-20131/ edit: <--- this doesn't either 
http://www.archery-forum.com/showthr...A.5-ACE-arrows <--- don't think this works anymore


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

archerynooblol said:


> Elaboration of Batch Number:
> The “C” followed by the number is the weight category C1 (lightest) – C7
> (heaviest). Each tube of 12 is guaranteed to weigh +/- 0.5 grains.
> However, the nominal weight of a shaft of each category at full length is
> ...


Actually this part makes a lot of sense and I suspect that even though they say it's not the case anymore I suspect they would still do it to some degree.

Just imagine you purchase a dozen from Lancaster (USA). You tune and set everything up for yourself. 6 months later you have gone through enough arrows to realize you want a second set to fill your quiver to replace the missing/broken arrows. You go to the same vendor in the same country and not knowing there was a slight difference, you order what you think is the exact arrow.. Supposedly within a specific specification. You mix those new arrows in with your old ones that are supposed to be exactly the same, you even weigh and measure all the components to match like you did in the first set and Hhhmmmm. These arrows don't fly the same. Or you many not even notice until your start tracking your hits/scores (oh wait, am I supposed to do that?) and it's all the old arrows that group high left, and all the new arrows that are in the bulls eye but not grouped as tightly.. .. upon finding this thread, you now know that c1 and c5 may be a "huge" (relative) change. Where as if Lancaster/FSDiscount/Local Archery shop you decide to support, all received only 2 different weight batches and always the 2 that are next to each other, You would have had a much better chance at getting matched or closer matched sets. If they mixed them more, All the archery shops in the know and Lancaster might have to change the way they "sell" inventory so that one option for purchase (in addition to spine, etc..) you may have to specify batch c?.


----------

